# parcel shelf bracket



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi guys, it's been a long time since I posted here. TT still going strong at 92,000 miles. Not done as many miles this last 6 months as I'm on long term sick leave. With time on my hands I decided to do a spot of clearing out in the garage. After returning from the tip I started to put the parcel shelf back and I missed the left hand slots and as the shelf tilted down to the left the right hand bracket snapped off!

TT went in for a service the following week so I though I'd ask them to look at it - BUT I did say ring me if it's expensive. Well they didn't ring me - but nor did they fix it. The lady in service said that there was no point when she found out the cost of this inocuous bracket - £225!!!!!

Apraently you have to buy the - yep you've guessed it - left and right brackets and the shelf itself. Even those three are expensive at that price.

So has anyone doen the same but to the left hand bracket and would be willing to sell me the right hand one or alternatively suggest anywhere to get hold of one. I've tried a couple of the breakers web sites but no joy yet.

Part is etched with BBM 106012-0001 but I think part is 8J8 867 288 D N70 with 8J8 867 287 D N70 for left.
Robin


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Araldite is your friend here!

I put the whole assembly together and propped it up with boxes and shimmed inbetween the shelf and brackets.

Do this without gluing in the first instance to ensure you get the right height and a good solid outward pressure against the inner part of the bootspace. When you are happy that it will hold itself firmly without manual assistance, mix up the glue, apply without getting any on the material and repeat procedure.

Leave overnight, and hey-ho...fixed.

I did mine last year and is still OK with no probs! 8)


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hi Robin,
Sorry to hear you are on sick leave; hope its not too serious.

There was another thread a while ago from a chap in the USA who had bought a TT minus the shelf and one of the brackets. He had purchased a new shelf on its own and was trying to find out how to get the bracket.

Read here: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=220738

His last post says that the bracket comes with the liner which i presume is the C pillar trim panel - also expensive.

I've seen posts from others on here who have just glued the bracket back in place so that seems to be the simplest and certainly the cheapest way forward - and already MXS has posted a how-to. 

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks MXS. I'm just off to B&Q ....

I was thinking of drilling through where the snapped off post stumps are left and adding a small bolt to force through the holes in the lining to give some added rigidity.

Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Brian, Good to hear from you. I will pm you after I've posted this.

Thanks for the link. Looks like a home made fix is on the cards.

Cheers Robin


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

RockinRobin said:


> Thanks MXS. I'm just off to B&Q ....
> 
> I was thinking of drilling through where the snapped off post stumps are left and adding a small bolt to force through the holes in the lining to give some added rigidity.
> 
> Thanks again for the advice.


That would do the trick, and be a damn sight stronger than OE too!


----------



## markludgate (Jul 2, 2011)

I think I have the exact same problem.

My 2010 TT is only 4 weeks old and is heading back to the main dealer in the next week or so.

See my picture below










Mark


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Sorry to say Mark but yes that's exactly the same as mine. Unfortunately mine is three and a half years old with 92k miles on the clock - a little out of warranty!

Going to the MXS's suggestion and glue it back on.

Hope you get yours sorted under warranty and they don't start quoting "mis-use" or "fair wear and tear"!


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

markludgate said:


> I think I have the exact same problem.
> 
> My 2010 TT is only 4 weeks old and is heading back to the main dealer in the next week or so.
> 
> ...





RockinRobin said:


> Sorry to say Mark but yes that's exactly the same as mine. Unfortunately mine is three and a half years old with 92k miles on the clock - a little out of warranty!
> 
> Going to the MXS's suggestion and glue it back on.
> 
> Hope you get yours sorted under warranty and they don't start quoting "mis-use" or "fair wear and tear"!


Have you read this thread viewtopic.php?f=19&t=217385 ? Got to be worth a call.


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Jim

In my case it was the Audi dealer that told me how much it would be. Also the car is 3.5 yrs old with 92,000 miles on the clock. Mark, I hope stands a good chance.

It's araldite for me!


----------



## drdomm (Feb 25, 2011)

Grrr, I snapped mine off last year putting tires in the back. Eventually I glued it, but it's kinda weak. Car is getting traded in few weeks from now...hope it doesn't cause an issue. Obviously this part is a design flaw, since it breaks off so easily.

I'd like to hear if attaching it with screws works.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Any update RockinRobin? :wink:


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

MXS said:


> Any update RockinRobin? :wink:


Ah sorry MXS - didn't realise you were waiting for me - we work very slowly up here in Nottingham!

Should have a go this weekend.


----------



## markludgate (Jul 2, 2011)

RockinRobin said:


> MXS said:
> 
> 
> > Any update RockinRobin? :wink:
> ...


A picture would be good just in case I do have a problem!

Mark


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Mark Your picture is just like my bracket. I'll take some images as I progress (hopefully).

Robin


----------



## robp (Apr 14, 2010)

Bizarre, mine just snapped off too as an old TV in the boot decided to fall over as I cornered into the local dump. Talk about unlucky.

It's things like this that make me so annoyed with car manufacturers. Why can't a known weak part like this simple plastic bracket be sold seperately for a few pounds?

Oh yeah, it's got a "prestige" badge on the car.....

Araldite here I come.


----------



## Pongo-Pilot (Jun 15, 2011)

Anybody have any (sensible) suggestions as to how to avoid this?

Perhaps something installed in anticipation to prevent the damage from occurring?


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Finally stopped raining and so got chance to have a go at the bracket. Although other members had suggested using araldite etc I thought I'd try the self tapper route to start with - I could always revert to the sticky stuff if that failed.

I drilled small pilot holes (1.6mm) into the left over bits of plastic in the headlining. I tested a self tapper and each hole seemed as if it would bite. I repeated drilling pilot holes into the stubs on the three snapped off lugs. I gradually used larger drill bits to ensure I didn't crack the bracket. Then for the two screws that were in the fattest part of the bracket I drilled access holes to take my screwdriver.

The first two screws bit home and felt solid (nearest the tailgate. The last screw was a little more awkward as the angle was too steep to get the screwdriver in. Consequently the screw bit home under the snapped off lug. You can see that the bracket (nearest to rear seats) is slightly low compared to the recess in the lining.

However although a bit Heath Robinson esq it does feel solid and actually I suspect the left hand bracket will fail first.

Just need to get some screw covers like you can get for kitchen units in black (or paint them and then paint the screw head showing as the bracket at that point was too narrow to do anything else.

Pictures are available at http://fotojenic.zenfolio.com click on All Photographs then click on TT and double click the first one.

Hope this helps.

Robin


----------



## markludgate (Jul 2, 2011)

RockinRobin said:


> Hi Finally stopped raining and so got chance to have a go at the bracket. Although other members had suggested using araldite etc I thought I'd try the self tapper route to start with - I could always revert to the sticky stuff if that failed.
> 
> I drilled small pilot holes (1.6mm) into the left over bits of plastic in the headlining. I tested a self tapper and each hole seemed as if it would bite. I repeated drilling pilot holes into the stubs on the three snapped off lugs. I gradually used larger drill bits to ensure I didn't crack the bracket. Then for the two screws that were in the fattest part of the bracket I drilled access holes to take my screwdriver.
> 
> ...


Top Man Robin, Thanks for this.

Mark


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

RockinRobin said:


> Hi guys, it's been a long time since I posted here. TT still going strong at 92,000 miles. Not done as many miles this last 6 months as I'm on long term sick leave. With time on my hands I decided to do a spot of clearing out in the garage. After returning from the tip I started to put the parcel shelf back and I missed the left hand slots and as the shelf tilted down to the left the right hand bracket snapped off!
> 
> TT went in for a service the following week so I though I'd ask them to look at it - BUT I did say ring me if it's expensive. Well they didn't ring me - but nor did they fix it. The lady in service said that there was no point when she found out the cost of this inocuous bracket - £225!!!!!
> 
> ...


What dealer told you this rubbish, they are lying to you. The same thing happened to me and you only need the bracket replacing that is broken, although it comes already attached to the C pillar cover.


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

I got it from the lady on the service desk when I collected the car at Nottingham Audi. Saw no reason to question her given it was Audi and the fact I needed to buy the whole kit seemed par for the course. As I said earlier I didn't want to spend much money at all given the age and mileage of the car so I didn't push for more details.

It's fixed now, well good enough for me!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Glad you got it fixed Robin.

Number plate screw covers come in black.


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks Brian, I suspect they'll be a bit too proud and clash with the parcel shelf - it's a snug fit. Need something flatter.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

RockinRobin said:


> I got it from the lady on the service desk when I collected the car at Nottingham Audi. Saw no reason to question her given it was Audi and the fact I needed to buy the whole kit seemed par for the course. As I said earlier I didn't want to spend much money at all given the age and mileage of the car so I didn't push for more details.
> 
> It's fixed now, well good enough for me!


Never trust the receptionist, i rang a dealer as i had a problem with a door mirror so the receptionist said she would take a message for the salesman, i told her what was wrong and when i called at the dealers two days later the salesman said to me "i hear you have got a problem with your windscreen". This has happened more than once with the same receptionist, now when she offers to take a message i just say no just put me through to the salesman. Anyway receptionists are always too busy filing their nails or reading OK magazine to take your message correctly.


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi audimad, it was the lady on the service desk not the main receptionist. I've always found the people on the service desk very good. I believe several of them are ex mechanics. Still, all sorted now.


----------



## riiiiiich (Oct 22, 2011)

Just had this happen too. Moving house and something snapped the three lug things. Ridiculous, £225 for fixing this? Looks like I'll have to get DIY on this one!


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

riiiiiich said:


> Just had this happen too. Moving house and something snapped the three lug things. Ridiculous, £225 for fixing this? Looks like I'll have to get DIY on this one!


Hi riiiiich

My DIY fix lasted until I got rid of the car 2 years later - worth the time and spend the cash on something better! Good luck.


----------



## scottitoohotti (Oct 7, 2013)

Alternative route could be to take measurements and 3D print it...


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

too funny - my 5 year old son tried to lie down on the shelf when I had the hatch open and BOTH sides snapped - I only had the car for a week!!!

The way these parts are constructed/fit I knew it would be expensive to replace so I never checked on the cost....

I carefully test shimmed it with boxes to the correct height as one of the previous posters stated, disassembled it and carefully applied automotive "GOOP" , repositioned everything and it's been bullet proof for years now!!


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Just to let you all know.
I snapped off the near side one in my tt.
I order a replacement from tamworth audi.
What you get is the c-pillar with it on, now here is the good bit, the price £55.00 which I think is not to bad when you see how well made it is 
Only thing I would say is make sure you order the right one due to the colour of the roof lining of the car.

I will post a photo of it later.
One other thing the cost of £225.00 is a lot mostly fitting I can see.
Hope this helps

Regards

Phil


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys 
Just thought I post photos of the c-pillar before fitting to the car 
























As you can see the new support bracket.
Total cost from Tamworth Audi was £47.77 + £9.55 = £57.32.

Regards

Phil


----------



## texasgooner (Dec 14, 2009)

Did you have success fitting this?

Big problem, for me, the seat belt, there's no mention how to remove to feed through hole?

I have it all apart, but the seat belt is bolted in to the floor, and I cannot get access to remove it because of the speaker assembly.

Is there somthing I missed?

Cheers


----------



## texasgooner (Dec 14, 2009)

Cancel for now, just managed to move the speaker thing, three screws.

Going to buy a 17mm ratchet as the bolt is too tight for spanner!


----------

